# A GPU to last for years!



## youngunix (Aug 23, 2014)

Hello, 

I'm looking to get an Nvidia based GPU for the long run, say the GeForce GTX 770. Found a few ones for a reasonable price, but I'd like to know if the Nvidia reference cards are worth buying (if i can overclock it). For instance, the difference between the following two cards is; manufacturer, clock speed, design and price:
Nvidia GeForce GTX 770 2GB @ $379.99
EVGA GeForce GTX 770 2GB SuperClocked @ $391.99


----------



## xibo (Aug 31, 2014)

Well, first of, the GeForce 770 is "still" a Kepler (year 2012 line) based GPU, supporting OpenGL 4.3. The GeForce 750 (and TI variant) Cards have Maxwell (year 2014 line) GPUs which support OpenGL 4.4.

That said, I don't think we have many applications in ports that need high end or even mainstream graphics, and bhyve can't boot Windows OS yet either, but even if it could AFAIK only Quadro cards have virtualization support (no clue about AMD).

Independend of the manufacturer, if you need the system to work reliably, don't overclock it - don't use factory overclocked cards either as they draw more power, get hotter and run into more driver bugs.


----------



## sossego (Aug 31, 2014)

You will never be satisfied; but, you will be broke when you try to constantly stay ahead of the curve. The graphics cards in the SunBlade1000's that I have along with the Powermac B&W G3 and the Powermac G4 are from 1999 and 2000. The cards will remain functional until something happens to them. The GPUs have lasted for years. The IRIX workstations from 1992 and on are still working.
Of course, it is your money and you have the right to spend as you wish.


----------



## pkubaj (Aug 31, 2014)

All GF's 7xx support OpenGL 4.5.


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 31, 2014)

A high-end video card costs a lot more but will still be outdated in two or three years.  Like with CPUs and computers in general, it's probably more cost effective to upgrade every few years.


----------



## DJ9 (Sep 1, 2014)

I've had good luck with my GTX 750 Ti SC.  Granted it's nothing to fancy, but the price was right.

It's this card: http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.as ... P4-3753-KR


----------



## ColdfireMC (Sep 1, 2014)

Wait for Maxwell series


----------



## youngunix (Sep 28, 2014)

I'm not much of an upgrader, but I had to get rid of the GTX 660 Ti. It started to get little tired along with some crashes. The hardware I use is for FreeBSD and Windows 7. Windows is a must because the courses I'm taking require software that only work on it (i.e., Visual Studio 2012 C#). So while I'm on Windows, I get to play one of my favorite games; Borderlands 2. Never thought I'd be amazed of the differences in graphics between playing the same game on PS3, xbox360 and PC. Conclusion, GTX 660 Ti sold for $280 (sold other parts as well that no longer need) and purchased the reference NVIDIA GTX 770 for $370. Happy so far.


----------



## kpedersen (Sep 30, 2014)

youngunix said:
			
		

> Windows is a must because the courses I'm taking require software that only work on it (i.e., Visual Studio 2012 C#).


If the course you are doing forces you to use Microsoft as both the language and IDE vendor then fair enough (though admittedly it means your course is a bit lame) but you might want to check out devel/monodevelop and lang/mono in your free time. MonoDevelop is similar enough to Visual Studio that it requires little extra learning and it means you can keep to running FreeBSD


----------



## youngunix (Oct 1, 2014)

kpedersen said:
			
		

> youngunix said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The professor uses VS 2012 and Windows 7 to teach and correct submitted codes by students, so that's why it is enforced. You cannot even suggest the use of FreeBSD and Mono, they simply say "Nope!". But if you argue that, you might piss'em off and they will tell you "Don't take the course, if you don't like it"   .


----------

